
Tiny API mocking microservice for generating fake JSON data - k4m4
https://github.com/Meeshkan/micro-jaymock
======
wojciech_bulaty
Might be worth considering adding your tool to this list
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_API_simulation_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_API_simulation_tools)

